# Tomatillo look alike?



## bluefish

There is a little plant out behind the garage that looks like a tiny tomatillo. I don't know about the plant as I've never seen a tomatillo plant, but the fruit/husk looks like a mini tomatillo. The flower was yellow, but I didn't get a pic of it. Anybody have any ideas? That's the only place I've found it, so I don't know if it's a local wildflower or weed/garden escapee. Would a pic of the plant/fruit help any?


----------



## Nature_Lover

Is it thorny? Google horse nettles. All parts are toxic.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

I vote Horse Nettle..... bad plant!!


----------



## bluefish

It looks the most like ground cherry, but the leaves aren't very serrated and the flower was all yellow, with not dark in the middle. The flower was also smoother around the outside of the petals, if that makes any sense. Here's pics of the plant as it is now.


----------



## tinknal

Ground cherry.


----------

